# Edinburgh School of Food and Wine



## pouncingpanda (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with or knowledge of the Edinburgh school of food and wine? The school is at esfw dot com. I am considering their 12 week intensive culinary arts certificate program and I have had a very difficult time finding reviews of the program and would like to make sure the education is of a high quality before enrolling. 

Thank you so much to anybody who helps.


----------

